# Where to get Spanish Cedar Inserts?



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't seem to find a source to get Spanish Cedar Inserts. I'm setting up a coolerdor, and I'm ordering the beads from heartfelt. Anybody know a source for getting some spanish cedar to line my coolerdor?


----------



## Prospector (Oct 31, 2008)

lougorilla said:


> I can't seem to find a source to get Spanish Cedar Inserts. I'm setting up a coolerdor, and I'm ordering the beads from heartfelt. Anybody know a source for getting some spanish cedar to line my coolerdor?


If you get yourself a bunch of empty un-finished cigar boxes, which are usually spanish cedar, you can keep your cigars in those and put the boxes right in the cooler and don't really need to line it. Otherwise, there are wood specialty stores out there that carry spanish cedar by the board that you can cut to fit yourself. I've seen them on-line but can't remember specifics at the moment. If you live in a major city you can probably find some locally, too.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

You can get strips on E-bay. You don't need to get a lot, because once that cooly is filled up it will smell wonderful. I've even stopped lining my newer coolerdors as they really don't need it if you have cedar trays/ boxes in there.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

Why not get some trays?


----------



## lougorilla (Oct 29, 2007)

cedjunior said:


> Why not get some trays?


Sounds good. Where can I get the trays?


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

lougorilla said:


> Sounds good. Where can I get the trays?


Search on a search engine and you will find plenty of vendors that offer cedar trays. :tu


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

lougorilla said:


> Sounds good. Where can I get the trays?


Probably the cheapest you'll find em 
Cedar Cigar Tray with Divider: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

lougorilla said:


> Sounds good. Where can I get the trays?


I bought four trays from Bargain Humidors. Click on the picture for details.

Storage Trays, cigar storage, spanish cedar


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

Spanish Cedar Cigar Tray


----------

